# Sometimes friends could never be paid back!



## havasu (Jul 3, 2015)

Our own Admin Chris came over to my house today and along with his worker, Antonio, they kicked ***. Chris brought along a small bobcat, a pneumatic jack hammer, a concrete saw, and his dump truck. I haven't worked this hard since I retired, but we got it done. He did what would have taken me weeks to do, but it was knocked out in a few hours. 

I owe you big time buddy, and it was really nice meeting you!

Pics will be added as soon as I am able to lift a finger or two!


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2015)

Only thing I really did was give you more work to do.

My dump truck was a dog coming home with all that concrete back there.

Glad to finally meet you even if it was just to work.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 3, 2015)

Can't believe you two have never met before. So close, so far away.


----------



## havasu (Jul 4, 2015)

Yeah Tom, pretty embarrassing not ever meeting before but I can assure you, I'll be seeing him alot more.


----------



## stadry (Jul 4, 2015)

c'monna mi casa next ?


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2015)

Been hard at work. New stucco, pillars, stack stone, etc. Almost ready for landscaping.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 10, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2015)

Looks a hundred times better. Do you still want that planter wall out?


----------



## havasu (Aug 10, 2015)

Chris said:


> Looks a hundred times better. Do you still want that planter wall out?



Umm, no. That stack stone is pricy. I'm gunna have to live with the original design. I also bought a pallet of those concrete caps for a killer price, and there is no returning them now. Tomorrow, they will be stained a semi-transparent root beer brown color. The stone will be pressure washed and a coat of a semi-gloss sealer will make them pop, hopefully.


----------



## Chris (Aug 11, 2015)

That should look good.


----------



## DoubleR (Aug 11, 2015)

havasu said:


> Been hard at work. New stucco, pillars, stack stone, etc. Almost ready for landscaping.




Wow! That looks amazing! What a lovely house!


----------



## havasu (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks, Erica. Yep, I bought the house 95 days ago, and haven't stopped. I'm tired....


----------



## DoubleR (Aug 12, 2015)

I can't believe it's been that long already!! Well done! 
Very nice place! When should I deliver your cows????


----------



## havasu (Aug 12, 2015)

You folks just want to laugh at me like you did when you told me to milk that steer last time.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 12, 2015)

If would have paid good money to see havasu running around with the milk pail. &#128563;


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 12, 2015)

Around here we would have sent him to milk a bull but never a steer.


----------



## DoubleR (Aug 12, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! You guys are too funny! 
Video may or may not exist.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 12, 2015)

DoubleR said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! You guys are too funny!
> Video may or may not exist.



Just write a price down on a piece of paper.....


----------



## DoubleR (Aug 12, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> Just write a price down on a piece of paper.....




I couldn't do that to my dear friend.......... Well........... It's in the mail


----------



## havasu (Aug 14, 2015)

I put 4 coats of a semi-transparent concrete stain on the concrete caps today. I wanted darker but the boss wanted this "caramel" color. Please give me honest feedback...


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2015)

Not bad at all and a million times better than what was there.


----------



## DoubleR (Aug 14, 2015)

I agree! Not bad at all!


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 14, 2015)

I like the caramel color a lot. The boss did good and so did the worker. :


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 19, 2015)

Thumbs up. The caramel works with the house color. Did you use something to get the gloss?


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 19, 2015)

Is that a stone veneer on the garden wall? Did you put it up yourself, and how easy/tough was it?


----------



## havasu (Aug 19, 2015)

The stone I used was a "stack stone" or "ledger stone" panels. They are real stone cut and glued into panels which are 6" x 22" long. They are applied with a real sticky cement product and was quick and easy, except for the cuts necessary to fill in the top and bottom. Very simple to install and cost about $6 a sq ft.


----------

